# Bummer



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well our first year with our outback was great.but i have now come to realize the bummer part of camping.
all the provincial parks are closed,all of the state parks(new york) are closed,and almost all private parks are closing.
nowhere to camp when you still want to..........................BUMMER!!
and to top it all off i got a tear in my eye when i picked up that jug of pink stuff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't give in yet!!! Hold on Prankster! There are a lot of campgrounds that will let you in at a reduced rate! Just tank your own water! I got one more weekend coming up in the mountains. The rig is already on the site!

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Don't give in yet!!! Hold on Prankster! There are a lot of campgrounds that will let you in at a reduced rate! Just tank your own water! I got one more weekend coming up in the mountains. The rig is already on the site!
> 
> Eric


Yeh um Eric I forgot to tell you your trailer is now in the lake and there is a class c on that site









John


----------

